# USMLE from AKU



## MessiISbarca (Nov 25, 2017)

Hi everyone,im relatively new on this forum and wanted to know about the future aspects of joining AKU.Ive heard that it has an amazing matching rate for USMLE and not only that but you can also do specialization in a field of your own choice.Apart from this , continuing to work in AKU after mbbs and doing specialization from it also has its pros so if anyone has some extra knowledge on the matching rate or continuing to work in Pakistan then please let me know.


----------



## mdaiem (Jun 9, 2017)

MessiISbarca said:


> Hi everyone,im relatively new on this forum and wanted to know about the future aspects of joining AKU.Ive heard that it has an amazing matching rate for USMLE and not only that but you can also do specialization in a field of your own choice.Apart from this , continuing to work in AKU after mbbs and doing specialization from it also has its pros so if anyone has some extra knowledge on the matching rate or continuing to work in Pakistan then please let me know.


 For USMLE, residency in Internal Medicine is super easy for AKU grads. Surgery is extremely difficult to break into, almost impossible.


----------



## MessiISbarca (Nov 25, 2017)

How about chances of specialization in cardiology , plastic surgery or urology since they are opted by internists


----------



## mdaiem (Jun 9, 2017)

MessiISbarca said:


> How about chances of specialization in cardiology , plastic surgery or urology since they are opted by internists


 yaar I'm not sure. Lekin I've heard k breaking into surgery in US is super hard. Internal med is easy


----------



## Rida_ejaz (Aug 23, 2016)

MessiISbarca said:


> How about chances of specialization in cardiology , plastic surgery or urology since they are opted by internists


Among the three, cardiology should be easier to get itno because of its comparatively low pay compared to the other. Urology is like really really tough and plastic surgery is almost impossible. Nonetheless, AKU is the best shot for an IMG. You can get great LORs and prolly, will be able to ace the interview. There is this guy, fahad shuja who actually scored a spot at an IVY league as an IMG. I mean , THIS IS HUGE. Being an IMG, its tough to get matched, let alone at an IVY league. 
All in all, you don't need to fret much over it. AKU is the best bet and YOU are going there. I'd be doing a solo salsa if I were you xD.
On another note, is solo salsa even a thing ?


----------



## MessiISbarca (Nov 25, 2017)

Rida_ejaz said:


> MessiISbarca said:
> 
> 
> > How about chances of specialization in cardiology , plastic surgery or urology since they are opted by internists
> ...


Wow! Thanks for such a great answer,looks like you really know your stuff.
I just wanted to ask one or two other things.
Can you give me more info about LORs and what are the fields that most Aga khanis get matched with?Also I wanted to know about specialization from aga khan that whether you can get a good job in the Middle East after doing the specialization?
Thanks a bunch man, you're a real help.Much appreciated.


----------

